# Single Preppers?



## Single Prepper (Sep 23, 2014)

As a single person I find more challenges being a prepper. I don't have a partner to support my efforts and I don't have a lot of other single people in my rural area to connect with and exchange ideas and information. If there are others out there who are interested, I have started a facebook page for us to get together and chat, get information, etc. If you are interested, please swing by and take a look. If you like it, please click on like and join the discussion.

Thanks

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Single-Preppers/338016069705628


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Good idea! nothing wrong with like minded individuals getting together. Just be careful and vet everyone throughly. I would always be worried I would get some kook out there and before you know it your kid's rabbit is boiling on the stove.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

As a single person I'm actually finding it easier to prep, I agree with csi, be careful.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What say we don't use this board to immediately promote another site, huh?

Prepperforums.net is a place for connecting with people and exchanging ideas, etc.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being married I can see being single as a good thing for prepping. Don't need to acquire 2 of everything. Twice as much food, guns, ammo etc. Best part is you can move and do as you please. No arguing about every decision, move, when to eat, stop, or sleep etc.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In my opinion, this amazing board is a lot better communication tool than any Facebook Page.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> In my opinion, this amazing board is a lot better communication tool than any Facebook Page.


Not to mention we do not track people, collect information for alphabet agencies, and have a dedicated staff who do not ban members for political reasons.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Why not add a separate folder called "Single Preppers" to fill the need to discuss this subject and everything related


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Why not add a separate folder called "Single Preppers" to fill the need to discuss this subject and everything related


An idea, but I thought these things were discussed freely, anyway.

I'll ask for a group hug and see what the High Command thinks. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Single Prepper said:


> As a single person I find more challenges being a prepper. I don't have a partner to support my efforts and I don't have a lot of other single people in my rural area to connect with and exchange ideas and information. If there are others out there who are interested, I have started a facebook page for us to get together and chat, get information, etc. If you are interested, please swing by and take a look. If you like it, please click on like and join the discussion.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Single-Preppers/338016069705628


Facebook is of the devil. Why not settle into the Prepper Forum? There is some excellent information here on most subjects as well as lively discussion regarding the reasons to be prepared.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I envy single preppers. Well, at least childless ones. So much to worry about with littles running around!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

indie said:


> I envy single preppers. Well, at least childless ones. So much to worry about with littles running around!


I miss my little ones...free labor and if you lock them up in the outhouse at night they don't yell for very long.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

indie said:


> I envy single preppers. Well, at least childless ones. So much to worry about with littles running around!


I see family as a source of strength, there is so much you can teach the kids and they do grow-up fast  Mine are not tiny anymore though, girls ages 6 and 9.. teaching them to fish, learning to administer basic first aid, sewing, martial arts, strong swim skills, camping skills, cooking&#8230;etc


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The best thing about living a self sufficient lifestyle is passing that on to the kids.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'll be needing 4 or 5 single female preppers for my post-SHTF harem. PM me for details.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I see family as a source of strength, there is so much you can teach the kids and they do grow-up fast  Mine are not tiny anymore though, girls ages 6 and 9.. teaching them to fish, learning to administer basic first aid, sewing, martial arts, strong swim skills, camping skills, cooking&#8230;etc


Yeah, I know what you mean TG. I had to mow my own freakin' yard this morning all by myself. And they have not chopped one piece of wood, nor built any fences for me in a while. They haven't cleaned the gutters or kept up with the animals either. Matter of fact the little urchins didn't lift one finger to help us with the garden this year.

All they seem to do when they visit is shoot my ammo, eat my food and then drink some of my beer/whiskey etc. Then they usually side with Mrs Slippy and gang up on me about stuff. The next time those Little bastards visit they'll be honing some of the skills that I taught them! :lol:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'll be needing 4 or 5 single female preppers for my post-SHTF harem. PM me for details.


PD, I signed up for that spot ages ago, so I get first place!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

indie said:


> The best thing about living a self sufficient lifestyle is passing that on to the kids.


Absolutely! I'm so thankful for all the lessons I learned in my childhood from everyone in my family.

In my opinion, being a single prepper sounds very difficult.. sure, you have less supplies to store, but you also have less emotional and moral support, it would be difficult not being able to be there for someone, humans are social animals.

There is lots to discuss on this topic, separate folder in this forum would be a lot of help for singles stumbling onto this site


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean TG. I had to mow my own freakin' yard this morning all by myself. And they have not chopped one piece of wood, nor built any fences for me in a while. They haven't cleaned the gutters or kept up with the animals either. Matter of fact the little urchins didn't lift one finger to help us with the garden this year.
> 
> All they seem to do when they visit is shoot my ammo, eat my food and then drink some of my beer/whiskey etc. Then they usually side with Mrs Slippy and gang up on me about stuff. The next time those Little bastards visit they'll be honing some of the skills that I taught them! :lol:


haha, I love your posts 

I set my kids to work making Ukrainian perogies the other day for the freezer, between 3 of us we made at least 300, enough to gift the neighbours too.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

indie said:


> PD, I signed up for that spot ages ago, so I get first place!


Yes, sugarbritches, you get the first spot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'll be needing 4 or 5 single female preppers for my post-SHTF harem. PM me for details.


Prepadoodle,

I believe these 4 chicks are looking for someone who needs some help prepping. Better make sure your food stores are locked up tight!::clapping::


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yes, sugarbritches, you get the first spot.


Sugarbritches! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SLIPPY!!!

Please! There is no need in causing nausea and vomiting!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

cough cough cough gross


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> SLIPPY!!!
> 
> Please! There is no need in causing nausea and vomiting!


Just trying to help Prepadoodle out! I hear he likes sugarbritches and if you look real close at the "4 tons of fun" there appears to be plenty of sugar deposits in their britches!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll be having salad for dinner tonight :lol:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Big 'ol Cheet-o munching hippos aside. I'm still waiting for the group hug!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just think. With that harem, you wouldn't need to stock blankets. Or masks, really, because with those 4 squished around you, you wouldn't be breathing!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

How is it even possible to become that enormous, I can only imagine the health problems.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

indie said:


> Just think. With that harem, you wouldn't need to stock blankets. Or masks, really, because with those 4 squished around you, you wouldn't be breathing!


Prepadoodle will be in heaven!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My god, her ass cheeks go down to her knees.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Just trying to help Prepadoodle out! I hear he likes sugarbritches and if you look real close at the "4 tons of fun" there appears to be plenty of sugar deposits in their britches!


On second thought;

DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT LOOK AT THEIR BRITCHES!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Awww. All I can see on Slippy's post is a couple of black X's.
Sounds like I'm lucky, I guess.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> How is it even possible to become that enormous, I can only imagine the health problems.


Cheetos and Macdonalds. With an extra large diet coke.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Cheetos and Macdonalds. With an extra large diet coke.


8 times a day!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Awww. All I can see on Slippy's post is a couple of black X's.
> Sounds like I'm lucky, I guess.


Yes you are lucky. However they probably would each be about 270 lbs field dressed and provide you years of meat and lard if your were to choose cannibalism...so maybe that's prepadoodles plan?

Cannibalistic consumption of Cheeto's chomping chicks to create a caloric constancy for a century.

Sorry...I'm like those painters that paint all in one color to "exhaust themselves with Blue...." So I have exhausted myself on "C"s...........see?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Yes you are lucky. However they probably would each be about 270 lbs field dressed and provide you years of meat and lard if your were to choose cannibalism...so maybe that's prepadoodles plan?
> 
> Cannibalistic consumption of Cheeto's chomping chicks to create a caloric constancy for a century.
> 
> Sorry...I'm like those painters that paint all in one color to "exhaust themselves with Blue...." So I have exhausted myself on "C"s...........see?


270? My God Man, those women left 270 behind 150 pounds ago!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> 270? My God Man, those women left 270 behind 150 pounds ago!


There are plenty of men of similar size out there&#8230; epidemic


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll never again look at a bag of Cheetos in the same way...ever.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> 270? My God Man, those women left 270 behind 150 pounds ago!


I said field dressed sir.. I estimate about 150 lbs of intestines, fecal matter, and cellulite that you would want to cut away and not carry out of the woods. Plus them some big boned women so there is that too.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never tried cheetos, this thread is a great reminder why I don't need to :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I've never tried cheetos, this thread is a great reminder why I don't need to :lol:


Dude walks into the Doctor's office and Doc says what's the problem. Guy says his penis is orange and sore. Doc takes a look and says, "son, I've never seen that before in 40 years of being a MD, watcha been doin'? Guy replies, "nothing much Doc, just sitting around watching porn and eating Cheeto's"


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'll be needing 4 or 5 single female preppers for my post-SHTF harem. PM me for details.


Good luck with that, in my experience most women hate each other, the only thing they may agree on is hating you. (MOST, many have a couple close friends)


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

No fair. Cannibals only have to stock BBQ sauce.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hot babes of Walmart and Cheetos.
Must be a slow day.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Good thing nobody mentioned bacon.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Someone owes everyone else here a beer.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Holy crap. Must be a slow Friday. I go from looking at the op comments and suggestion on page 1 then go straight to the last page to see how it's progressed and ..... It's A doctor, Cheetos and porn. Wtf... So I back up a couple of pages... OMG MY EYES.. MY EYES. I gotta sign off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Holy crap. Must be a slow Friday. I go from looking at the op comments and suggestion on page 1 then go straight to the last page to see how it's progressed and ..... It's A doctor, Cheetos and porn. Wtf... So I back up a couple of pages... OMG MY EYES.. MY EYES. I gotta sign off.


Slippy started drinkin' early today!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Awww. All I can see on Slippy's post is a couple of black X's.
> Sounds like I'm lucky, I guess.


You have no idea.

I tried to ban the little bastid but couldn't work the control panel due to the blood in my eyes.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I'll never again look at a bag of Cheetos in the same way...ever.


I doubt you'll be able to FIND ANY Cheetos after that herd goes through....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It must have been something to do with my work terminal, I'm home now and Slippys photos came thru.
One thing is for sure, a guy wouldn't have to go searching thru the sheets to find one o' them!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Search one 'o them to find the sheets.... Hehehehe... And several Lol's


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Back on topic. I am not single. I am with a Lady, who by all means is on board with prepping......However. Mrs Jeep has some health issues and always will. So in many ways I consider myself a single prepper. If we can secure several months worth of meds for her then we will be ok for several months. Then it will be a slow decline in health, mental capacity and such. This is why I asked the question I shall not ask again in another thread.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep,
I am single yet not by choice. I think if you have a good marriage then you are truly blest. I was forever getting the why do you need that, or no we don't need long term storage foods, or her favorite putdown why don't you go out in the backyard and dig a bunker. Yeah...good times. 

So single and not looking is my forte.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Still waiting for my group hug! Helloooo!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

CSi, I am sending Slippy and Inor to hug you


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

This might help.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Still waiting for my group hug! Helloooo!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah that's better.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I deleted fudgebook. This is a much better medium for the stated reasons.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Facebook is of the devil. Why not settle into the Prepper Forum? There is some excellent information here on most subjects as well as lively discussion regarding the reasons to be prepared.


I don't know about the devil part, but I wouldn't use facebook on a bet. Too many security leaks, no matter how you set your privacy settings. I'll pass.
Of course, being on here, I'm already on most of Big Brother's lists anyway.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I see family as a source of strength, there is so much you can teach the kids and they do grow-up fast  Mine are not tiny anymore though, girls ages 6 and 9.. teaching them to fish, learning to administer basic first aid, sewing, martial arts, strong swim skills, camping skills, cooking&#8230;etc


And if you were just a "few" miles further south you could add firearms training to the list as they mature.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

StarPD45 said:


> And if you were just a "few" miles further south you could add firearms training to the list as they mature.


My girls will be joining Canadian army cadets when they turn 12 years-old.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I keep a facebook account to interact with my old Army buddies (our unit has 3 different pages) and other vets I personally know on other pages. 
i post no personal stuff, my own page remains free of any "look what I did" crap.
I also belong to American and European WWII history groups.
Facebook is a good tool, but just like a firearm it is capable of self inflicted wounds. I personally excersize prudence.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I keep a facebook account to interact with my old Army buddies (our unit has 3 different pages) and other vets I personally know on other pages.
> i post no personal stuff, my own page remains free of any "look what I did" crap.
> I also belong to American and European WWII history groups.
> Facebook is a good tool, but just like a firearm it is capable of self inflicted wounds. I personally excersize prudence.


RPD,
My statement was way too general in nature and as usual, I fell short of an adequate explanation:sad:.

I've never used facebook and know from responsible, mature folks like you that it can be an excellent tool. My reference was aimed toward immature fools who cannot handle it. And, I would never allow a child to use facebook.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My picture appears nowhere on facebook, as just one example. My "profile picture" is a picture of an inanimate object.

However, I frequently check the pages of people whose arrests made the Jacksonville newspaper, before they are taken down, and there ARE some Darwin Award winners out there for sure!! Idiots.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> An idea, but I thought these things were discussed freely, anyway.
> 
> I'll ask for a group hug and see what the High Command thinks. :lol:


Uh oh! What if they're _not_ and we didn't notice?


----------

